# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  ام كلثوم

## حسان القضاة

*أفديه إن حفظ الهوى

*


*إلى عرفات الله

*


*ابتسام الزهر

*


*اخذت صوتك من روحي

*


*اذكروني

*


*اراك عصي الدمع

*


*اروح لمين

*


*اسال روحك

*


*اغار من نسمة الجنوب

*


*اغدا القاك

*


*افرح يا قلبي

*


*اقبل الليل

*


*اقول إيه

*


*اكذب نفسي

*


*الاطلال

*


*الامل

*


*الاهات

*


*البعد طال

*


*الثلاثيه المقدسه

*


*الحب كده

*


*الحب كله

*


*الف ليه وليله

*


*القلب يعشق كل جميل

*


*الورد جميل

*


*امانا ايها القمر المطل

*


*امل حياتي

*


*انا في انتظارك

*


*انت الحب

*


*انت عمري

*


*انت فين والحب فين

*


*اهل الهوى

*


*ايقظتي في

*


*بتفكر في مين

*


*بعيد عنك

*


*تراعي غيري وتتبسم

*


*ثوره الشك

*


*جددت حبك ليه

*


*جنه نعيمي

*


*ح اسيبك للزمن

*


*حانت الاقدار

*


*حبيبي يسعد اوقاته

*


*حبيت ولا بانش علي

*


*حديث الروح

*


*حكم علينا الهوى

*


*حلم

*


*حيرت قلبي

*


*دليلي احتار

*


*دور لي لذه

*


*ذكريات

*


*رباعيات الخيام

*


*رق الحبيب

*


*سلوا قلبي

*


*سلوا كؤوس الطلا

*


*سهران لوحدي

*


*سيره الحب

*


*شرف حبيب القلب

*


*شمس الاصيل

*


*صحيح خصامك

*


*ظلمنا الحب

*


*ظلموني الناس

*


*ظلموني الناس

*


*عرفت الهوى

*


*على بلد المحبوب

*


*على عيني بكت عيني

*


*عودت عيني

*


*غلبت اصالح

*


*غنى الربيع

*


*غنيلي شوية شوية

*


*فات الميعاد

*


*فاكر لما كنت جنبي

*


*فكروني

*


*قصة الامس

*


*قلبك غدر بي

*


*كل ما يزداد

*


*لا يا حبيبي

*


*لسه فاكر

*


*لغيرك ما مددت يدا

*


*للصبر حدود

*


*ليلة حب

*


*ما دام الحب

*


*مش ممكن ابدا

*


*من اجل عينيك

*


*مين اللي قال

*


*نهج البرده

*


*هجرتك

*


*هذه ليلتي

*


*هو صحيح الهوى غلاب

*


*ولد الهدى

*


*ومرت الايام

*


*يا بشير الانس

*


*يا بهجه العيد

*


*يا روحي بلا كتر اسيه

*


*يا صحبه الراح

*


*يا طول عذابي

*


*يا طير عايش اسير

*


*يا ظالمني

*


*يا فؤادي غني

*


*يا ليلة العيد آنستينا

*


*يا مسهرني

*


*ياريتني كنت النسيم

*


*ياللي كان يشجيك انيني

*

----------


## ريمي

يسلموا اديك

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا حسان  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## noss14

رائعة أم كلثوم

----------

